# Moving to a homeless shelter today



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2015)

and I'm long past worrying about what other, folks think of me.  My sister and I are toxic for each other, and her kids have blamed me for the uncomfortable living situation.  That doesn't surprise me, I've always been "odd man out" in this family (well, woman).  I want to share this stuff because I don't have that many folks around here I know. SF has been a lifesaver for me many times over the last year.

For those that don't know, I am very, low income.  Most of that is my fault, some of it was not.  This is just how my life is turning out.  I take care of myself as best I can, with the help of foodstamps from the government, and the State has provided health insurance for me.  Then I finally got my SS retirement at age 62.  It's still hard for me to admit that so I guess I'm not totally free of what others think of me.

So, for those that think I am a Republican, or democrat, lol, I'm not either, but I do not want the help I'm getting to go away.  I battle with accepting it, feeling less than, or someone one else footing the bill.  I also don't like the name calling of people who disagree on something, so then I suppose I'm automatically put on the "other" team.  

I am waiting for housing, in a nice little town, and that housing is much more than I ever dreamed to have on my small income.  I am grateful to the powers that be, and a good friend that helped me find it and get signed up.  I may have as long as a year more to wait but the shelter I've found is very decent.  I can live there and still save my money for the move.  I will be amongst all sorts of other women with problems, some like mine, some much, much worse.  I get to have internet I think, so will stay in touch.

I have an inexpensive storage to move my things to today.  Very close so I can go there and check on it easily.  I feel a sense of relief, more than fear.  I also have my new home to look forward to.  When I get the call, All I'll have to do is load my truck and head south Denise  

PS ANY feedback welcome.  Maybe some of you paying taxes will like knowing this woman appreciates the help and doesn't take advantage.  You don't see garbage in my shopping cart, and I don't go to the doc unless it's apparent I need one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry it didn't work out for you at your sister's Denise, but from what you've shared in the past, I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did.  Hope you can make the move to California sooner than later.  It's good that there's a shelter nearby that you can go to temporarily, I know you're strong and you'll be okay...hugs.  Don't worry about what others think, assistance is there for those who need it, nothing to apologize for at all.  Wishing you the best, we're always here for you. :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Seabreeze,

I was so surprised when I saw the shelter.  I thought I knew where it was and what it looked like, but it is a pretty place with lots of windows, newer building.  Looks like it may have been an office building (I'm sure it was) at one time.  I like talking with the other ladies, sometimes I think I might even help them, only if they ask.  I know they help me see the bigger picture, and even what is most important in life.  I had to stay in a shelter once before, and it was a totally positive experience.  I mean there were little irritations like learning to sleep in a room full of ladies, some that snore, like me, LOL!

It is comforting because you know you are not alone, and how good you have it too.   Thanks and a huge hug SB denise


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2015)

Denise, I'm sorry things didn't work out and I hope your housing is available quickly.  I hope you can keep in touch with us here.  I'd like to know how things are going with you.  Big hugs!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh Denise, firstly I'm so sorry it hasn't worked out for you living with your sister you seemed so upbeat and happy when you went there, I hadn't realised you were having such a difficult time, but then you're so positive in your outlook that I guess it didn't come across on the forum that all wasn't  a bed of roses., I really thought you were settled for the short term until you moved into the new place of your own.

I'm happy for you that you've managed to find accommodation  where you feel your life may be a little more settled, but certainly although these shelters are often a life saver for many they do sometimes bring a whole new set of problems some of which  you've touched on in your OP just so as you're aware..I'd hate for you to leap from the frying pan into the fire.. .

I personally know a lady who lives in just such a homeless shelter , they get to live there for a year, then they must move out, find their own place, I don't know if it's the same where you live.

 Although it was a lifesaver for her after becoming homeless when she turned to alcohol after domestic abuse and finding herself homeless, she has found it a little bit of a trial having to share a room with up to 6 different transient women all with various personalities a and emotional baggage. Also some quite strict rules regarding the Homeless shelter itself with regard to visitors , bed times, etc..

Denise although we all live far away from you, you have to think of us like your own family who just happen to live far away, but are always here to support and give advice if you need it..or just here to listen whenever you need us...

Good luck chikadee, I wish you everything you wish for yourself..


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

I wish you the best Denise.  This is the very reason I am a Democrat.  I am proud that my party can see to it folks like you get a chance at a decent place to live, food to eat and medical help when needed.  I get very offended at those who snub the less fortunate.  I know this involves sacrifices for you but you seem the type to make friends and make do wherever you are.  Thankfully you won't be exposed to the dangers of "car living".  Good luck and chin up....


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Denise, I'm sorry things didn't work out and I hope your housing is available quickly.  I hope you can keep in touch with us here.  I'd like to know how things are going with you.  Big hugs!



Thanks AM, I will stay in touch.  If there isn't a computer room or internet throughout the building, I can always go to the library  Thanks for caring denise, big hugs for you too




hollydolly said:


> Oh Denise, firstly I'm so sorry it hasn't worked out for you living with your sister you seemed so upbeat and happy when you went there, I hadn't realised you were having such a difficult time, but then you're so positive in your outlook that I guess it didn't come across on the forum that all wasn't  a bed of roses., I really thought you were settled for the short term until you moved into the new place of your own.
> 
> I'm happy for you that you've managed to find accommodation  where you feel your life may be a little more settled, but certainly although these shelters are often a life saver for many they do sometimes bring a whole new set of problems some of which  you've touched on in your OP just so as you're aware..I'd hate for you to leap from the frying pan into the fire.. .
> 
> ...



This shelter has rules, as it should be, and usually a task to complete each day, and a schedule.  For me that is healthy and the tasks are simple.  The hours are amazingly wonderful!  I think up by 7 or so, and all meals are served in a clean, nice dining room.  They have hired cooks/regulars and I'm sure the food is a lot of carbs, god help me, LOL!! Oink!  Well, I'll have lots of places to walk, and we are right near "rich bitch" hill, so "uphill" for the butt and thighs, lol!  I'll keep my stuff like camera etc. in storage though.  

We have to be out and about between 9a.m and noon.  Then we can stay in our beds (ick) or be out and about all day, or a sort of family gathering area.  I think we have to be there at 5 to check in, eat if we want, and then can run around more until I think it's 9.  Nothing unfair.  They have to keep order.  I think they decided to make it so if anyone needed to lie down in their own bed they could, they're fair I think, and compassionate.  More will be revealed.  I am grateful to have anything.

I am grateful for you guys, because we may not always agree, but when the chips are down, there's always a friend, or more than one here:thankyou:


----------



## Glinda (Apr 10, 2015)

Denise, I'm sorry things did not work out with your sister.  I think you'll find you have more strength and courage than you realize.  You certainly don't need to apologize for anything so don't even go there.  Just remember, we're all here for you any time you need to talk or vent.  Just hang in there and try to look at the bright side - like you always do.  We'll be sending our positive thoughts your way, Denise. 
 :bighug:


----------



## Josiah (Apr 10, 2015)

Denise, I wish you well in the ordeal your facing. Sounds like you're being very brave and upbeat, but that's who you are. I imagine some of the other ladies in the shelter will benefit from knowing you and seeing how a classy lady operates. Certainly all of us here have been impressed with all you've contributed and all that you'll continue contributing.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I wish you the best Denise.  This is the very reason I am a Democrat.  I am proud that my party can see to it folks like you get a chance at a decent place to live, food to eat and medical help when needed.  I get very offended at those who snub the less fortunate.  I know this involves sacrifices for you but you seem the type to make friends and make do wherever you are.  Thankfully you won't be exposed to the dangers of "car living".  Good luck and chin up....



Thanks Jim  I appreciate that note very much  In my "previous" more fortunate life, lol, I wanted to keep giving even though the same things were said about some not deserving it.  I honestly don't feel I deserve, like because I was born in the US so I am fortunate yes.  I just feel very grateful that there are folks in this country that care enough to give donations, and fight to help the less fortunate.  I mean, I don't know how or why they need food or shelter, but what's really important is they need it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

You check in with us Denise so we know how you are doing.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 10, 2015)

Wishing you the best Denise, one can never be too far above others to think to look down on anyone as not to find themselves in some way in need in one way or another.  Hopefully, for you, your permanent digs will come through for you much sooner than later, in the mean time be well.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Denise, thanks for letting us know your new situation.  I was  wondering how you were doing. I wish you the very very best.  Sometimes, although everything looks the bleakest, it can only get better. I know your a strong person and you'll get through this with your positive attitude and determination. It might also be an opportunity to make new friends and connect with work prospects.  Good luck and keep in touch.


----------



## Raven (Apr 10, 2015)

Denise, you are a classy lady as Josiah said and I wish you all the best and hope you won't have
to wait too long for your own place.
We all find ourselves in need of understanding and help from others at some time in our lives.
I'll be thinking of you and please keep in touch when you can.  Many hugs to you my friend.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 10, 2015)

Just came on the forum and saw this Denise....if things had got so bad with staying with your sister then this has to be better, as it will only hopefully be for the short term.We all hope that they find you a nice little place to call your own sooner rather than later, and hope that moving to the shelter may advance your claim for housing, rather than living with a relative?Meanwhile, wishing you the strength to get through it all, and hope for good times ahead. try and stay in touch with us all on here if you can.xxxx


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm adding my hopes and wishes to the rest, Denise. It will be a blink of an eye before your next place is available, and I know you're strong enough to last until then.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 10, 2015)

take care and here is hoping all works out for you.....don't worry about getting the help you need it is there use it


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 10, 2015)

Denise, don't say "homeless" in reference to yourself or the place you're moving to! You're merely in transition, and it's a transitional home for you and others. Homeless just carries a negative connotation, and we don't want you to start thinking negatively!

I bet you'll make friends there who'll be your friends for the rest of your life Good luck to you and here's hoping your apartment comes through sooner rather than later.


ETA: And one more thing: you DO deserve all the help that you get; you earned your way and paid your taxes. If it ever happens that you can pay it forward, we know you will.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2015)

Denice, my friend, I want to add what other folks have said. We have been friends for some time now through Facebook and this forum and know that things will improve for you. Hugs, girl.....Pappy


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2015)

Denise, I'll keep you in my thoughts and will be sending good vibes in your direction.  Please keep in touch with us.  Be strong and know we're all rooting for you!


----------



## Debby (Apr 10, 2015)

Well life is about to get better than Denise!  A time to take stock and begin the rejoicing!

My daughter was married for 10 years and for most of the last four years was always unhappy.  They just weren't suited to each other but neither would take the first step.  So they grew further apart and she got way more miserable.....until finally, she just couldn't stand the idea of waiting to get everything organized to leave, and she just told him she was done and was moving out.  And within the space of one month she was gone.  That was six to eight months ago and she says today, that even though sometimes she gets nervous because she is 'alone' and expenses are all up to her, she is still super happy that she left him.  The relief of not being stuck in what was turning into an unpleasant relationship is so profound for her that she only wishes that she'd done it earlier.

So if your sister is like oil to your water, then it's time for you to go.  Sometimes the only thing that can save a relationship (sister to sister, mother to daughter, etc.) is lots of distance.  It's too bad when it gets to that point, but it is what it is right?  

So your new life starts today and you'll be in the thoughts and prayers of everyone here!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 10, 2015)

Denise,you know how much I`m hoping that your name zooms to the top of that list in no time.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry you are struggling.  Starting over can be tough.  Best wishes.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2015)

nwlady said:


> ANY feedback welcome.  Maybe some of you paying taxes will like knowing this woman appreciates the help and doesn't take advantage.  You don't see garbage in my shopping cart, and I don't go to the doc unless it's apparent I need one.



Needs must, Denise. Never feel bad about having insufficient money. It's when we lack kindness and compassion that we are truly poor. You are rich in both of these qualities so hold your head up. Be proud of who you are.


----------



## Lon (Apr 10, 2015)

I wish you well Denise as you relocate and hope you find happiness and contentment as well as good health.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Denise!  Sorry to be just now replying to your post.  To start with, I want to thank you for your openness, honesty and courage that just seem to pour out of you girl.  Wherever you go, or find yourself living, you will not be alone.  You will find friends and favor, and your life will be a good one.  We will keep you in our prayers, and hope that your plans for housing will come to pass sooner than later.  Bless you girl!


----------



## Kadee (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Denise ,
Most members have already said what I would have ,wishing you all the best , I'm sure you will face the experience of the shelter and I t will make you a stronger person for the experience. I also in my younger years when I had young children experienced homelessness. I will be keeping an eye on updates from you as I'm sure all your other " friends" on SF will be on the look out for you even tho many of us are  1000's km away we still care, so you keep your chin up high and know we are all thinking of you :grouphug:


----------



## Misty (Apr 10, 2015)

Dear Friend, So sorry things didn't work out between you and your sister. You have many friends here who care alot about you, and with your friendly, fun, personality, you will have many more caring a lot about you too. You are Awesome!  Will be keeping you in my prayers that you will be able to move to California soon, and I'm really happy that you are getting help you need.
Hopefully you will be able to stay in touch with your forum family. Love you :love_heart:  :bighug:


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Denise I just saw this and I am so very sorry you have to go through all this. Prayerfully it is not long until you get an apartment. I am sorry. If we lived closer you could live with us. 
My son was in a shelter for a while , the rules just must be followed. That is about all . He said the food wasn't bad at all.  You hold your head up Denise , I will be praying for you . And always remember you are not alone when you have the Lord on your side. I do hope you can let us know how you are.
God Bless Denise


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 10, 2015)

nwlady said:


> and I'm long past worrying about what other, folks think of me. My sister and I are toxic for each other, and her kids have blamed me for the uncomfortable living situation. That doesn't surprise me, I've always been "odd man out" in this family (well, woman). I want to share this stuff because I don't have that many folks around here I know. SF has been a lifesaver for me many times over the last year.
> 
> For those that don't know, I am very, low income. Most of that is my fault, some of it was not. This is just how my life is turning out. I take care of myself as best I can, with the help of foodstamps from the government, and the State has provided health insurance for me. Then I finally got my SS retirement at age 62. It's still hard for me to admit that so I guess I'm not totally free of what others think of me.
> 
> ...



Ma'am, you seem to be one phenomanol lady!!!  When many would have "tossed in the towel", you are looking forward to when you will be able to move into the housing.  So many want to look back, blaming themselves or others.  The remarkable folks are those who only look forward to better days and brighter times.  Keep that attitude!!!!  The VERY best of luck to you!!!


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Ma'am, you seem to be one phenomanol lady!!!  When many would have "tossed in the towel", you are looking forward to when you will be able to move into the housing.  So many want to look back, blaming themselves or others.  The remarkable folks are those who only look forward to better days and brighter times.  Keep that attitude!!!!  The VERY best of luck to you!!!



Amen to that Grumpy Ol' Man! It is a  blessing for her to be so positive and NOT look back. She is gonna make it. I believe that.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 10, 2015)

*{{{{Denise}}}}*


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 10, 2015)

I sincerely wish you the best, and I hope that things work out for you.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2015)

Denise, I'm so sorry to hear of your trouble, but don't for a minute feel bad about getting the help you need.  I'm glad you found a good transition place, and I hope you find some nice friends there.  You will be in my prayers, girl.  I know you'll come out OK.  

Take advantage of all the help you can find out there.  

I look forward to hearing updates from you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 11, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Wishing you the best Denise, one can never be too far above others to think to look down on anyone as not to find themselves in some way in need in one way or another.  Hopefully, for you, your permanent digs will come through for you much sooner than later, in the mean time be well.



Will get some time here and there online, so happy to see your messages, all of you  You are right April, and I can remember many times looking down on others.  But not since I had something wonderful happen to me, I turned up down and out hugs, and thank you so much I already have met most of the girls.  I was kind of surprised that 9 out of 10, and that about all there is, are my age.  There's a little gal, so cute, and she wears tight legging jeans, and she can.  But what tickles me is she wears these little slides with feathers or fur, and squash heals.  The floor space is huge, and she clic, clic clics, even at 5 a.m., LOL!  I didn't feel any anger at all.  Just such a variety of folks. More later, hugs for you, denise



AZ Jim said:


> You check in with us Denise so we know how you are doing.


 I will Jim, I'm going to have some stories.  One is, if we may think shelters are full of scarey, peeps, we should go to McDonalds on a Saturday morning!! LOL!!  Hey, I got my discount coffee though  I'll be having that at the mission most of the time, need to save my dough.  But I had to get up and out to store my last load in storage, hugs for you too Jim and thank you, Denise



Josiah said:


> Denise, I wish you well in the ordeal your facing. Sounds like you're being very brave and upbeat, but that's who you are. I imagine some of the other ladies in the shelter will benefit from knowing you and seeing how a classy lady operates. Certainly all of us here have been impressed with all you've contributed and all that you'll continue contributing.



Wow, just love your description of me, now if I can just keep you from ever meeting me in person, LOL!!  hugs for you too Josiah



Glinda said:


> Denise, I'm sorry things did not work out with your sister.  I think you'll find you have more strength and courage than you realize.  You certainly don't need to apologize for anything so don't even go there.  Just remember, we're all here for you any time you need to talk or vent.  Just hang in there and try to look at the bright side - like you always do.  We'll be sending our positive thoughts your way, Denise.
> :bighug:



I don't know about brave, but I think this is going to be a very, positive experience.  I don't believe things happen at random or fate, I think they are to teach me something about me mostly thank you and big hugs Glinda, Denise

I'LL BE BACK!! LOL!!!


----------



## Debby (Apr 11, 2015)

You've got such a great spirit in the midst of all of this Denise!  What a wonderful example of determination and bravery!  I would hope that if I ever find myself in that sort of situation, that I will remember what you are teaching me here today!  Thinking of you always dear.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

Denise, I find your bravery and positivity inspiring. I am privileged to have met such a classy lady. Good luck, (Bonne chance), in all your endeavours, you always have us to help see you through the tough times. Big hugs from a little Canuck.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2015)

Denise, as others have said you've got the right attitude and you'll get through this just fine.  You'll probably become best friends with the other ladies there by the time you get into your own home.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Apr 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Will get some time here and there online, so happy to see your messages, all of you  You are right April, and I can remember many times looking down on others.  But not since I had something wonderful happen to me, I turned up down and out hugs, and thank you so much I already have met most of the girls.  I was kind of surprised that 9 out of 10, and that about all there is, are my age.  There's a little gal, so cute, and she wears tight legging jeans, and she can.  But what tickles me is she wears these little slides with feathers or fur, and squash heals.  The floor space is huge, and she clic, clic clics, even at 5 a.m., LOL!  I didn't feel any anger at all.  Just such a variety of folks. More later, hugs for you, denise
> 
> I will Jim, I'm going to have some stories.  One is, if we may think shelters are full of scarey, peeps, we should go to McDonalds on a Saturday morning!! LOL!!  Hey, I got my discount coffee though  I'll be having that at the mission most of the time, need to save my dough.  But I had to get up and out to store my last load in storage, hugs for you too Jim and thank you, Denise
> 
> ...




 That a girl!!! :coolpics:raying: I will keep lifting you up friend!


----------



## muckferret (Apr 11, 2015)

Denis we have never met and i can see things are not going your way at present but they will
which brings to mind this song to put music in your life.:cool2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tth-8wA3PdY

Here's one for you, Denise.


----------



## charlotta (Apr 12, 2015)

Denise,_  I admire you for your honesty.  _There are many on this forum that understand where you are.  I can honestly say, that I do not know what the future holds for me.  Hold your head up high. I feel this is going to be a good move for you.  There is no need to beat yourself up.  You have paid in the system.  So go forth, woman, and be proud of who you are.  I am glad you are getting out on your own.  I think that toxic situation you were in, was bringing you down.  Feel free to write me privately if you need to.


----------



## Linda (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this Denise.  Please keep us up on how things are going for you.  One of my sons, who found himself in a bad situation for awhile, always told me "I just look at my feet mom and I know I'm where I'm suppose to be." I bet there are people there you are helping without even realizing it.  Maybe by your attitude and smile.  One of my grandson's lived in a homeless shelter for awhile.  Once for a break he climbed on top of the city library and spent the night there.   He told me a lot about homeless people and homeless shelters.  He's doing great now and that's all behind him.  I usually carry a few loose dollars in my pockets to give to people I come across on the streets who look like they need it.  It's getting a little harder now because there are so many con artists out there.  I just use my intuition and my heart and it usually works out OK.


----------



## merlin (Apr 14, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear of your position, I wish you well in this new path your life has taken, from my experience of change, with a positive attitude like yours they turn out for the better. 

Lots of hugs, take care and as others have said stay in touch.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hope a good attitude brings you good luck!


----------



## oldman (Apr 14, 2015)

Denise, if you should happen to read this and wish to reply, OK, but I am just wondering what your sister thinks of all of this? I mean, after I read your story and then most of the posts, it occurred to me that if it were me being responsible for my sister leaving my home where I had invited her into to stay, I can't explain it exactly, but I would feel at least partly responsible and would try to talk it out. I can't see where anything would be gained, if I acted so poorly that my sister felt compelled to leave. I guess we (my sister and I) grew up in a different type of home. We were a very close family. My Dad was career Army, so he taught us to be loyal to one another. 

Your sister certainly must have some feelings with this.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing, oldman. The sister thing, I mean. I guess some things just can't be overcome.
Havent heard from Denise for some time. I don't think she is online.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Denise said she'd get to the library for free internet use sometime.  Hope she does so soon, I'm anxious to hear how she is doing.  She did say a majority of the women there were around her age, so I'd think that would make them all connect in some way and look after each other.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a sister to whom I have not spoken in fifteen years. She belongs to a religious cult which denigrates almost everyone, and is a very angry venomous person. I would infinitely prefer living in a homeless shelter to residing with her. Sad, but true, she is the most toxic individual I have known in many years.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I have a sister to whom I have not spoken in fifteen years. She belongs to a religious cult which denigrates almost everyone, and is a very angry venomous person. I would infinitely prefer living in a homeless shelter to residing with her. Sad, but true, she is the most toxic individual I have known in many years.



How awful.  There seems to be a lot of people on here who haven't spoken to siblings in decades.  I guess I'm lucky, all 4 of us get along even with our differences.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 14, 2015)

It sounds like Denise and her sister had a big blow-out that might take a bit of time before it resolves.  Things can get pretty heated with sisters sometimes, lots of childhood issues can rear their ugly heads.  My sister I me get along fairly well now, but not very close and since we live on opposite sides of the country, there's not much contact, except by phone.  But even so, we can still lock horns and I have to make a big effort to bite my lip sometimes.  I'm sure if we had to live together we'd drive each other nuts.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 14, 2015)

I heard from Denise yesterday and she is doing great! She`s very,very happy in the shelter and making several new friends. But yes,it sounds like her computer time is very limited.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I heard from Denise yesterday and she is doing great! She`s very,very happy in the shelter and making several new friends. But yes,it sounds like her computer time is very limited.



That's good to hear!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 14, 2015)

How sad I have five sisters and adore every one of them. Of course, I was the oldest and in high school while they were very little and in their early years of school, then gone while they were growing up. That probably has a lot to do with our getting along well now. There weren't the usual sibling arguments/envy (Mom likes you better than she likes me! How come you always get to....(fill in the blank)? LOL

Eight brothers, only one older than I am. We're only a year apart and did not get along growing up. We get along now because there are 3000 miles between us!


----------



## oakapple (Apr 14, 2015)

I think also, that moving to the shelter will hurry things along for Denise, in being rehomed.If you are living with a relative, it's difficult to get a house/apartment of your own.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 14, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I think also, that moving to the shelter will hurry things along for Denise, in being rehomed.If you are living with a relative, it's difficult to get a house/apartment of your own.



I`m not sure that will make any difference in Denise`s case-it`s just a matter of an apartment becoming available. I`ll have to tell her to check into that just to be sure though....


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 15, 2015)

Really doing fine I have a great gal that fell on hard times, but very neat and she has the same types of goals and plans I do.  Many don't have plans which is sad.  It's their chosen lifestyle, but if they are happy that way, ok with me.

I wish I had a bit more time I miss you guys and have quite a few funny stories already I'm saving my dollars to make my move to Lakeport CA.  It is a blessing to have what I do have going for me.  I have made lots of the girls laugh in good way (not bad jokes allowed, lol) but I feel like I am helping, and I am so being helped by meeting so many kinds of people face to face.  One guy came in to do a study last night but instead he said there were so many sad, grumpy faces he was going to make us all smile, and boy did he.  He really had a gift/talent, way with people.  He got out his guitar and sang lots of the old gospel tunes, the fun upbeat ones.

I'm not much for religion, but I truly enjoyed it  If I had time I'd send you each replies as I appreciate every, one of you big hugs for all, Denise  PS More later


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

Good to hear from you Denise, sounds as though you have fallen your feet, hope all continues to go well for you

Take care
Terry


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 15, 2015)

thank you merlin, 

I never have believed, well, at least not in my adult years, that things happen by mistake, so I just think there is a purpose so to roll with it, lol denise


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

Great to hear from you, Denise, and I'm so glad you're happy with your new situation.  Please keep us advised to the extent that you can.  I've thought of you many times the last few days and I hope you feel the positive thoughts I'm sending your way.  :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad to hear you are doing well, Denise!  We're all thinking about you!  :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2015)

So glad to hear from you, Denise. Stay well and keep us posted. Pappy


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Really doing fine I have a great gal that fell on hard times, but very neat and she has the same types of goals and plans I do.  Many don't have plans which is sad.  It's their chosen lifestyle, but if they are happy that way, ok with me.
> 
> I wish I had a bit more time I miss you guys and have quite a few funny stories already I'm saving my dollars to make my move to Lakeport CA.  It is a blessing to have what I do have going for me.  I have made lots of the girls laugh in good way (not bad jokes allowed, lol) but I feel like I am helping, and I am so being helped by meeting so many kinds of people face to face.  One guy came in to do a study last night but instead he said there were so many sad, grumpy faces he was going to make us all smile, and boy did he.  He really had a gift/talent, way with people.  He got out his guitar and sang lots of the old gospel tunes, the fun upbeat ones.
> 
> I'm not much for religion, but I truly enjoyed it  If I had time I'd send you each replies as I appreciate every, one of you big hugs for all, Denise  PS More later



Denise, As Mrs.Robinson ca tell ya I lived in  Lakeport for 2 years ('43 & '44)  I love that area.  You will love it there.  I am so glad you are doing well and you are saving stories for us as well.  You keep that smile on your face and things will get better for you soon, I know.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2015)

Good to hear you're doing well Denise, sounds like you're in good spirits, very happy about that.


----------



## Debby (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I have a sister to whom I have not spoken in fifteen years. She belongs to a religious cult which denigrates almost everyone, and is a very angry venomous person. I would infinitely prefer living in a homeless shelter to residing with her. Sad, but true, she is the most toxic individual I have known in many years.





I can beat that Shalimar.  I haven't spoken to my sister in 35 years.  She lives in Springfield, Illinois I think.....I know it's a Springfield and I think the nearest city is Chicago so Springfield, Illinois? Anyway, she moved down there to marry her fiancé when my oldest was a few months old and that was it.  She's a difficult person to be around from what I've heard from my mom who keeps in touch so I don't feel like I'm missing much.  If she eventually comes for my moms funeral (I kind of doubt that she will) it'll be really weird!

As for you Miss Denise, I was just thinking of you as I was opening my computer and I see right off the bat that you've been by to say hi so HI right back at you!  I'm not surprised that you are making friends in your new situation.  Wouldn't expect anything less seeing as how you're such a nice lady.  But we're all focussing very hard on sending good thoughts your way so that you get to move on to your permanent place ASAP.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow Debby, that is a long time. From the sound of it, she might be doing you a favour.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 15, 2015)

Denise, I have not been on for a few days....so, just found your thread.  You are such a kind, caring and upbeat lady....I am sure you bring joy to all you encounter.  Do not let this setback affect your lovely spirit.  Do not even think of apologizing or feeling bad about accepting help.  As you said, there was a reason, something better is in store for you.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.
 Everytime I look at your avatar I smile... please keep that beautiful smile.


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad to hear things are going well for you so far.  We're keeping you in our thoughts and sending best wishes your way.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm glad to hear you area doing well and making new friends.  You're in my thoughts and prayers.  Hope that apartment comes available very soon.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 15, 2015)

:grouphug:Glad to hear you are safe and well Denise. Take care


----------



## Raven (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Denise, So glad you dropped in to tell us how you are.  You sound contented and
pleased to be there until an apartment becomes available for you.
I'm sure you have brightened the days of the other folks there with your friendly manner
and cheerful ways.
Be well and stay in touch when you can.


----------



## Mike (Apr 16, 2015)

I am sorry for your situation Denise.

I wish all the best, stay healthy and safe.

Maybe the move to your new place will happen quicker than you think.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 16, 2015)

again take care and here are good thoughts going your way


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Glinda, just rattled from new organization of my time, doctor appts., using the library for internet which I love the library to read etc.  But I am so lucky.  There are so many things going for me.  I am feeling very close with some of the gals, and also, feel I made such a wise decision.

Things will get better and better, and the best thing I think about it all, is I am on a schedule to an extent, but it's so fair, and I have lots of free time to do take walks, got look around some fun thriftshops, and they really do healthy meals at least most of the time.  They do serve lots of white rice and things that are donated, but there is always fruit, vegetables, salads as well.  Amazingly lucky I am 

Thank you, it's so nice to get on here and see a note, so wish I could be here more but like I said, some of this being organized and on a schedule is hard work, LOL, which I tell you has been so good for me  hugs, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 16, 2015)

thanks so much to all of you, wish I had time to write you all, but just know you are so appreciated, miss you all Denise


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2015)

...awww and we Miss you too lovely Lady....we'll always be in touch honey.. wherever you are :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

Denise!  :bighug:  Good to hear from you and happy to hear you are doing so well!  We miss you!  :love_heart:


----------



## merlin (Apr 16, 2015)

All the very best Denise, its good to hear you are doing well, and you feel you are on the right path
 Take care :love_heart:


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Our society promotes a highly over rated idea of what we "need" to be happy. Basic food, water and shelter are all that's needed physically. Happiness is created in our minds. You seem to have that ability. I wish you luck. Happy to see our tax dollar going for something human.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi all,

quick note, since I'm spending lots of time this week getting all my addresses changed, new phone I was happy to find at Walmart for 15.00, flip phone but that's what I like  I have a real opportunity to save up now, and have all ready to go when I get the call for my new apt./new life in my small-town that is just, my style.  You are so right UR, the best thing I think that's happened to me is learning how little I truly "need".  I like to buy a new pair of tennies when I need them, and some of a few "wants" but I no longer want a lot of "stuff" to take care of, worry about.  Much more freedom in that.  Just for me it is what I prefer  Maybe it's because I know I have to accept NOT having a bunch, but when I think of having a lot of stuff it's too overwhelming.  I never buy a lottery ticket, I'm afraid I'd win.  Can't say I'd turn it down though, LOLLLLL!  Denise


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Good to hear from you Denise!  Yes, most of us have way too much stuff.  I love your attitude.  But when you win on that lottery ticket come over here for a visit, eh?  :love_heart:


----------



## merlin (Apr 17, 2015)

Good news Denise, as Annie said most of us have far too much, I find I am letting go of needing to acquire any more stuff, though I do have a weakness for gadgets.   I hope all progresses to your ultimate goal soon, 
Take care :love_heart:


----------



## AprilT (Apr 17, 2015)

Makes a lot of sense Denise, most of us have way too much stuff.  I like the idea of living with less, unfortunately, every time I call myself reducing my footprint upon a move, once I hunker down again, I seem to have collected just as much all over again, but, I swear, this time I mean it, when I move, I'm getting rid of more stuff than I did the last time I moved.

Good to hear that things are working out for you in your new environment, you'll be in your new place and loving it soon enough..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2015)

Glad you're doing okay Denise, I live in jeans and t-shirts, don't need much stuff at all to be happy.  Take care of yourself and keep looking to the future.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Seabreeze, and all of you that have been so kind to keep in touch, and wish me the best, give me good tips, and just be the caring people you are.  I am excited, this is really an adventure.  The mission is so good to us, they really expect very little.  I am a bit confused as to why some of the obviously older, crippled up, ill to the point of not being able to keep up with chores etc. are not given more help and understanding.  We only have to be out for 3 hours in the a.m. but for someone without a car, I have one, or someone that has a crippled leg, or worse, are having to go out and walk "out of sight" of the mission at least.

I suppose there is a reason I don't know about.  The women can't fraternize with the men or I would have offered a ride to a very crippled man.  I think he must be doing ok because he is coming and going.  There is a bus, lots of resources, even listed, but some folks have a hard time getting those down you know.  Well, more later.

Hugs, and thank yous to all once again  The walks to the libraries, of with either Coos Bay or North bend are easy to do and so I am leaving my truck often so I can lose some fat-globules, LOL!! Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Makes a lot of sense Denise, most of us have way too much stuff.  I like the idea of living with less, unfortunately, every time I call myself reducing my footprint upon a move, once I hunker down again, I seem to have collected just as much all over again, but, I swear, this time I mean it, when I move, I'm getting rid of more stuff than I did the last time I moved.
> 
> Good to hear that things are working out for you in your new environment, you'll be in your new place and loving it soon enough..



Well, I think I mentioned it was necessity to start out with, then I was comfy without all of it.  I suspect when I get my new place, I'll collect a few things  I lOVE thriftshops, and really like eclectic, because there's so many types of things I like, way fun hugs, denise


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice to hear from you Denise.  Sounds like you're well on your way to a happy 'new' life.  Congratulations.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2015)

Glad to hear you're doing well, Denise.


----------



## Linda (May 26, 2015)

Hey Denise,

How are you doing?  I haven't been on here in awhile.  Our oldest son died unexpectedly last month and I was sort of thrown for a loop.  I have been wondering about you and hoping you are doing OK.  This is the first thread I have checked since getting back on the here.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 26, 2015)

Sorry you lost a son, very sad...


----------



## Raven (May 26, 2015)

Linda, My sincere sympathy to you and your family on the loss of your son.
The loss of a child is a crushing blow to bear and a pain that never goes away.


----------



## Linda (May 26, 2015)

Thank you Raven.  You are correct.  We are just trying to put one foot in front of the other and make it through each day.  Our son was almost 50 and he died 2 days before his son's 21st BD so it's hard on many levels.  He died of a stroke on April 21st.  We will survive though.  One day at a time.  I know a lot of other folks have had to experience this almost unbearable pain.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss, Linda.  Hugs.


----------



## jujube (May 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your loss, Linda.  Prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 28, 2015)

Linda  I am so sorry, I'm glad you let me know, as well as others.  I haven't ever suffered through anything like that, but I know there are plenty here that have.  I will say a prayer for you and the family denise


----------



## Linda (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  I didn't mean to put a dent in this thread with my sad news.  We have had out of state company and I'm just now getting back on the computer so I'm trying to catch up with everyone on here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2015)

no problem at all Linda.  I'm glad you shared with us here or anywhere, Denise


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Denise having lost a daughter with two little kids  years ago I can tell you survival is possible and as time goes by you remember the good things and look past the horror of the moment.  Our daughter passed from breast cancer which made it to her lungs.  The period before death took her at the hospital was the worst.  We always look at it as having taken her from her horrible pain.  Remember all the good things Linda.  I know that gnawing pain you are feeling now.  Stay tough, it will get easier.....


----------



## Linda (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you both Denise and AZ Jim.  I'm sorry Jim to hear about your daughter and with her long illness and leaving behind 2 small children.  That must have been an unbelievably tough time for you and your family.  Your words of encouragement help a lot.


----------

